# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  How to get license for RIFF Box v1 JTAG functions for free

## mohamed73

I see that some users don't understand how can they obtain license files, to use RIFF Box v1 for JTAG functions.  
Since new licensing scheme was introduced we had regular free periods  during which users could obtain license and use it without limits until  disk format or accidental erasure.   *All  RIFF Box v1 expired accounts received 15 days trial. If You haven't  used trial period, skip to license download instructions:*   *To obtain RIFF Box v1 JTAG license for free, please do this:*  
1. Register account at Unlock Forum (if already not registered)
2. Join "RIFF Box users" group
3. Go to Support Tickets-> Account Recovery section and click Submit new thread.
4. Provide box SN in message and "Trial Reset" in subject
5. When request is solved, Your thread will be moved to "Solved" subsection.  
---
Now You have 15 days free trial, during which You can use full  functionality of RIFF Box (both JTAG and eMMC). You should download all  DLL files You may need too.  *To enable JTAG functions, do this:*  
1. Start JTAG Manager الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and download required license files and any other file You need. Update firmware to v1.49 if requested. 
2. Select "Custom JTAG Target Settings" in upper right drop down menu 
3. Switch to JTAG Read/Write TAB and click "Connect & Get ID"  
4. Download license  
Now, You can use RIFF Box v1 JTAG functions as long as there is no changes in DLL-s or RepairPacks directory.

----------


## gsm2ll

thanks 
good work

----------

